# FreeBSD from USB



## adripillo (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello, on the download section there is an IMG file that says memstick. This image is for burning on a USB and install from it?.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes.  It's meant for a USB memory stick, but I bet it would work from a USB hard drive also.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 7, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Yes.  It's meant for a USB memory stick, but I bet it would work from a USB hard drive also.



Thanks a lot*.*


----------

